# Are your fish really that color?



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

After doing some research of dyed fish, I discovered that there may be many commonly purchased fish that are dyed...
Please give your opinions of whether or not any of your fish may have been dyed and sold to you with/without this being disclosed.
Check this site to see if your fish is on this list:
Aquarium Fishes
or this site:
Zhejiang Yida Biology Science Technology CO.,LTD

I don't mean to single out this particular company, I am just using them as an example....

I think that they don't only dye, they also breed for certain ornamental characteristics ie...bubble cheek goldfish...


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

How do you know that they dye all those fish?


----------



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

Some of the fish like the goldfish- they breed to make their cheeks bigger- some of the fish are dyed...like the jellybean parrots. 
From their business listing on alibaba, they show you a picture of the blood parrot minus its tail. Here is a site where they show that this is in fact one method of dying a fish....shawnchen89's Arowana Personal Gallery @ www.Arofanatics.com

...I never knew the depth of the market saturation of "painted", dyed fish until last week. I was at the lfs and expressing my dismay at the Iloveyou fish...fish that have been tatooed with with grotesque symbols on the side. like this: ParrotCichlid.com - A Club for Blood Parrot Cichlid Owners
They look awful, and the lfs person said that alot of their fish were dyed, even some cichlids. I knew about tetras and small fish, but Cichlids? NOt even created parrot cichlids, regular cichlids... I didn't believe until I looked it up...
This discussion isn't so much about this one company as it is the possibility of buying fish that have been dyed and not knowing about it. Dyed fish have all kinds of disease issues- they are much more likely to be unhealthy and to spread disease to your other stock.
Why its cruel to dye | Practical Fishkeeping magazine


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes, unfortunately, some cichlids are available for order at our store under the name "Juiced" or "Jellybean".
I never, ever, ever order them for the store, but sometimes we get one mixed in with the rest of the fish, and inevitably that's the first one of the batch to get bought because it's "unique" or "colorful." 

As a consumer, I try to vote with my dollars and buy from reputable dealers. Also, I urge everyone to spread the information about dyed fish. The more informed your fellow hobbyists are can influence the direction the hobby goes.


----------



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

AZOO AQUA

This company is very open about what they do...they invented a glow in the dark fish by genetcally altering it and they were featured on msnbc...
These fish are beautiful - but at what cost? They even do neons, which are already bright and pretty....even from an aesthetic point- don't dyed fish lose their color as they grow?


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

A couple years ago I saw the glow in the dark fish at the lfs... with a notice of seizure (do not sell, do not destroy, etc.) on the tank. Hybrids are one thing, but genetically engineered is another.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Coloring a fish is one thing but cutting their tale off is just stupid. Those kinds of people I hope are punished in the afterlife beyond belief. The fish will have their revenge...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

a lot of those fish in the link are just cross bred to get that way which imo is ok.

i do agree that the dyed or injected fish are just inhumane.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lailastar said:


> AZOO AQUA
> 
> This company is very open about what they do...they invented a glow in the dark fish by genetcally altering it and they were featured on msnbc...
> These fish are beautiful - but at what cost? They even do neons, which are already bright and pretty....even from an aesthetic point- don't dyed fish lose their color as they grow?


Azoo wasn't the original ones to modify the danios so that they'd be fluorescent.

"The transgenic fish, which have been dubbed the world's first GM pets, were originally developed at The National University of Singapore (NUS) to allow live fish to be used as highly sensitive biomonitors. Specific genes from glowing organisms that can be 'switched on' by aquatic pollutants, such as oestrogen or heavy metals, can allow the detection of pollutants."

They were originally designed as "barometers" of environmental conditions...and incidentally, are now being raised as pets.

edit: Article here.


----------



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

*Your fish?*

I would be offended to not have the option of choosing whether or not to purchase a fish that has been altered or modified in some way. I wouldn't want to spend alot of money on a really nice arrowana or a beautiful cichlid and then have the color start to fade. :faint:


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I would not want a dyed fish and I seriously doubt any of mine were as they gained color after I brought them home and started feeding them better. To me, dying a fish is cruelty and I do not want to support those who do it.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

Dying fish is awful, but enough has be said about that.

Dyed fish look so fake. I don't know why anyone would want them because they supposedly look good. To me, its pretty obvious that a fish has been dyed.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

If pet stores only sold fish to people responsible enough to keep them alive and healthy they'd all go out of business. It's sad but true. For the most part, the market caters to the demands of an ignorant population. "Plant people" are off to one side of the general population of aquarium owners.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> "Plant people" are off to one side of the general population of aquarium owners.


 Could you elaborate on that thought a little. Or put another way - What did that mean?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

As an over-generalization, "plant people" would tend to have steady jobs, more education, and an actual interest in the well-being of the entire ecosystem.

Two examples. Take a look at the type of people that run LFS's that cater to planted tanks. They tend to be well-groomed, educated, intelligent, and they organize their stores with an eye geared toward a visual art. Compare this to the typical hole-in-the-wall LFS that is run by a chain-smoking high-school dropout who "likes" fish, but doesn't have the slightest idea about their actual needs. You can't even move around in the store for all the junk piled up everywhere. I think we've all seen stores like these.

Second example. Attend a regional or national aquarium convention. Take a look around. The population looks pretty similar to what you'd see at a county fair. Next, attend an AGA, or similar "planted" convention. It looks a whole lot more like a business seminar.

On average, I'd say that "planted tank people" know more about their little glass ecosystems and are less likely to buy un-natural, dyed or otherwise modified fish. Reproducing beauty that might be found in nature is a pretty common theme.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> As an over-generalization, "plant people" would tend to have steady jobs, more education, and an actual interest in the well-being of the entire ecosystem.
> 
> Two examples. Take a look at the type of people that run LFS's that cater to planted tanks. They tend to be well-groomed, educated, intelligent, and they organize their stores with an eye geared toward a visual art. Compare this to the typical hole-in-the-wall LFS that is run by a chain-smoking high-school dropout who "likes" fish, but doesn't have the slightest idea about their actual needs. You can't even move around in the store for all the junk piled up everywhere. I think we've all seen stores like these.
> 
> ...


Well said. Things can only change with education. 
Right now in schools over here there is only a little topic on the nitrogen cycle.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

What is a county fair? Is that like a carnival?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

County fair.... Hmm. It's a bit like a carnival, yes. You've really got to see one to know what I'm talking about. I thought about posting some photos of people you might find there, but then it seemed like it wasn't a very nice thing to do. 

Let's just say it's sometimes hard to tell if their IQ is higher than the number of their remaining teeth.

But then, I've been to plenty of them too, so maybe I fit right in with everyone else.....


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> As an over-generalization, "plant people" would tend to have steady jobs, more education, and an actual interest in the well-being of the entire ecosystem.
> 
> Two examples. Take a look at the type of people that run LFS's that cater to planted tanks. They tend to be well-groomed, educated, intelligent, and they organize their stores with an eye geared toward a visual art. Compare this to the typical hole-in-the-wall LFS that is run by a chain-smoking high-school dropout who "likes" fish, but doesn't have the slightest idea about their actual needs. You can't even move around in the store for all the junk piled up everywhere. I think we've all seen stores like these.
> 
> ...


 Ha, ha, ha. Boy, that was an eye opener! 
Pretty much summed up the similarities and differences between local fish stores.

And as a post, articulate and well thought out without my having to refer to a science book to understand or remember! Wow! I like it! And no spelling errors or grammatical errors.

Some people can paint a picture as well with words as with a digital photo!

Kudos!


----------



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

I wish blood parrots were real fish. I wish their mouths could close and that they wouldn't dye painful deaths unable to eat. I wish I wouldn't feel guilty to buy one or two. I feel sorry for them. So shy, so sweet. So overpriced for fish that aren't going to remain in the bloom of health. Not the green ones or the blues or purples just the little fat 
red ones.
Sigh.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

You may want to see what fish can do to other fish or what animals can do to other animals. 

They are not all as nice to each other as good pet owners are to their pets at times. 

Still, I would love to hear from an Environmental or Animal lobbyist or business person on how to shut down this process used to sell fish. 

There has got to be a way to do it from the regulations side of it.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah, maybe, but it would require legislation. Most animal welfare laws specifically exclude fish. IMO, let's leave the government out of it - they never know when to stop. LFS's have enough trouble as it is staying open and attracting customers without more governmental regulation.

The better option is probably to let educated consumers decide. This, of course, requires that we either import some or create some. Planted tanks are a great way to do this.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Just to elaborate on "guaiac_boy"'s point, on planted tank people.

Plant people have a different perspective on aquariums. The vast majority of aquarium keepers, are sunken ship, treasure chest people. Who chose fish as decoration. _*What else goes with pink gravel, airstone spongbob, treasure chests and sunken ships, then a painted fish?*_ <-----(very sarcastic tone here) Unfortunatly this is the mind set of most fish keepers. That and most of these people are completely oblivious of the dying process. In fact there are allot of people that just don't care. Most people think of fish as disposable, when they die from neglect and mistreatment just flush it and buy another.

We planted folks are of a different mindset. We like our tanks natural, mini ecosystems, that thrive off of the health of everything in the tank. We put time and effort to make things right. The main thing is that we *care* and that is whats most important. Not sure what makes a person be so caslous towards another living being. I don't think this has anything to do with education or social status. But more on the type of person you are. The more passion and drive you have for doing things right and making things right. Then the more passion you have for "what is right"


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Yeah, maybe, but it would require legislation. Most animal welfare laws specifically exclude fish. IMO, let's leave the government out of it - they never know when to stop. LFS's have enough trouble as it is staying open and attracting customers without more governmental regulation.
> The better option is probably to let educated consumers decide. This, of course, requires that we either import some or create some. Planted tanks are a great way to do this.


My trimmings donated to the local fish store are the closest they get to experience with the Planted Aquarium hobby. I have completely given up on getting one single local fish store to sign on as Select Seachem Dealers. Closest marketing rep is in the Carolinas. Just not going to happen in my neck of the 'woods'.



> Most animal welfare laws specifically exclude fish


 Now I know.


----------



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

*Wild Caught.*

How on earth can this be a mark of pride? A fish seller who advertises wild caught fish to me is an uneducated seller. What about aquaculture? On a certain auction site I was scoping marine fish and they were like we can catch whatever you need direct from the ocean....HERE in FLORIDA. Don't we have laws against this? Florida's coral reefs out here in the south are sick and need love not rapine pillaging. Maybe its just me. I Dunno. :fear:


----------

